# Taking hormones



## Freyauppsala (Jan 22, 2008)

Hej I am new to this forum and just wanted to ask if any other women here have IBS from having endometriosis as I do. I have found that when my endo is bad so is my ibs. I have recently started taking birth control without mense for a 6 month trial. So far I have had almost no loose bowels and it has been 4 weeks since i began. It was a huge suprise to me that the hormones would help so much. So perhaps my diagnosis of IBS is false due to the fact that I have the endo. I have tissue that has attatched itself to my intestines as well as my lungs etc. So ladies.... please make sure you do get checked for endo as well as the IBS! I have been suffering alone since I was 12 years old and I am now 35. I was told at a young age that the pain was all in my head by so many doctors and therefor my parents did not beleive how ill I was. The trauma caused by a chronic illness is devastating. I feel so alone.... I just hope that here I can find some real understanding. Thank you all for reading.God Bless,Freya


----------



## GNW12 (Jul 4, 2004)

Freya,I began taking DHEA several months ago & it helped my constipation tremendously. If you aren't familiar with it, DHEA is the hormone that is your immune system. Since I've been taking DHEA, it has raised my estrogen & progerone levels. My doctor said other people have said DHEA has helped their constipation also. Besides DHEA, I take the probiotic, Acidophilus (2 in the morning & 2 at night). And I take magnesium. I just found out that I have Casein allergy & my doctor found it with a simple blood test. Everyone with IBS should be given a blood test for Gluten (wheat), & Casein (milk). I'm really upset that I was just given those tests after all those years. That is all I've learned. I can't imagine having a chronic illness as a child. This is hard enough as an adult. One more thing: My GI said that insomnia is connected to IBS. So if you have insomnia, try to find something that will help you sleep. So far, I don't know what that is. Ambien helps me sleep, but it has side effects.


----------

